# Is it all over?



## devilmallard (Oct 26, 2010)

Went out on Saturday morning. Everythings locked up exept the big lake. Is it all over?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I had one of the best hunts of my life saturday morning, 20+ miles north of 94


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I second that..great hunts last weekend..still alot of birds around.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I saw a small flock today in the Red River Valley but they were high and heading south.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

With another major winter storm still yet to come Wednesday and somwhere between 6 to 12 inches of snow on the ground in many parts of N.D...If it ain't over, the fat lady is warming up anyway! oke: However, limited opportunities do exist out there.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Last birds of the season and maybe shot in the area. Got permission and got out there right before the storm hit. The mallards bombed in after the got up off their roost, but the geese did not like the three mojos. The ducks and geese never came back to the roost like they normally do so it was very disappointing. Ended up with three mallards and one fat goose and many missed shots! If only the snow would have held off on saturday, but it sure gave me a good chance at my bow deer that night!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

had an awesome hunt monday during the snow storm in se nd, filled out on ducks very quickly then about 20 mins after the honks started coming out we were filled on those and decided to sit an watch em land for about an hour awesome site to see!!


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

It's OVER! You know how to tell? When you don't see any more Wisconsin and Blue Plates buggin' around and round and round.

I don't even need to scout birds, when I quit seeing the caravans, I know it's done.

PD


----------



## B.Omann_12 (Nov 22, 2010)

hahaha. I havent seen a NR post in a while. I knew things were too good to be true. Back to reality i see


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Prairie Dweller said:


> It's OVER! You know how to tell? When you don't see any more Wisconsin and Blue Plates buggin' around and round and round.
> 
> I don't even need to scout birds, when I quit seeing the caravans, I know it's done.
> 
> PD


just couldnt let a thread slide by without some NR hate could ya?

its not over until the season closes, the best hunting is still to come


----------



## cornfieldbill (Nov 26, 2010)

It is here I am in Michigam never got going for me this year a lot of bad luck.Will we still have a gooes season come up .Dec.4 -11 and Jan.1 -30 O I all most for got are 2 day duck season Jan 1-2 2011 :rollin: ,If we do not get a lot of snow it could be good .But thats a BIG IF This is my first time on here so Hi oke: from Saginaw Mi,Been hunt-en ducks & geese for less see 1952 till now 2010 =58 yeare :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Prairie Dweller said:


> It's OVER! You know how to tell? When you don't see any more Wisconsin and Blue Plates buggin' around and round and round.
> 
> I don't even need to scout birds, when I quit seeing the caravans, I know it's done.
> 
> PD


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: No wonder this site is losing popularity.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

The Duck Hunting forum is not a hunting forum, it is a sarcasm forum. I love this site, but not this section.


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

cornfieldbill said:


> It is here I am in Michigam never got going for me this year a lot of bad luck.Will we still have a gooes season come up .Dec.4 -11 and Jan.1 -30 O I all most for got are 2 day duck season Jan 1-2 2011 :rollin: ,If we do not get a lot of snow it could be good .But thats a BIG IF This is my first time on here so Hi oke: from Saginaw Mi,Been hunt-en ducks & geese for less see 1952 till now 2010 =58 yeare :beer:


right there with ya..goose and divers is where its at in this state anymore..hope my move this spring goes through.

seems to be ALOT of geese still hangin out tho! dec season should be a good shoot


----------

